# Looking for device.



## CraftyZA (19/12/16)

So my wife decided to try vaping again. I'm very excited about this. I've been vaping now for close to 7 years, and I must admit, her smoke is starting to get to me.
She is difficult though. Cigarettes are easy. You light it, you smoke it, done. Fix had. 
If it gargles once, she will put it down and smoke. If she gets juice in her mouth, its over.
Plenty devices can cover that. However:
It needs to be petite. Back in the day when we both started, she liked her little ego and ce5
She wants something small. So no 22mm tanks. They are too big.
No box mods
Fool proof atomizer. For now commercial coils will be fine. I will work a bit to get her to rebuildable.
Device to mouth to lung. Non of these cloud chasing, direct inhale stuff.
I've been out of the game for a while, so have no idea what is out there. My sx mini and authentic kayfun is all i need for day to day bliss.

What do you guys/girls suggest?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

CraftyZA said:


> So my wife decided to try vaping again. I'm very excited about this. I've been vaping now for close to 7 years, and I must admit, her smoke is starting to get to me.
> She is difficult though. Cigarettes are easy. You light it, you smoke it, done. Fix had.
> If it gargles once, she will put it down and smoke. If she gets juice in her mouth, its over.
> Plenty devices can cover that. However:
> ...



Hi @CraftyZA
My wife has been on the humble Evod1 with its stock 1.8 ohm coils for over a year now
With 18mg Berry Blaze 50/50 from VM plus some menthol drops. Decent vape. No gurgle. Reliable. No leaks
She uses my two MVP2 mods to power them.
Perhaps for you she could get some of those pen shaped Evod batteries.
Check eCiggies. They still carry quite a bit of this stuff

I am busy testing the Clearo2 from Twisp and so far so good. Similar type of vape. A bit classier looking but its more expensive. And i need more time to assess reliability

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/16)

The Kanger MTL pro is pretty cool as well. Little bit bulkier but decent device and well made. Takes a 18650 so just carry a spare and you all set. 

No leaks and really good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (19/12/16)

I think the ego AIO pen styled device is a winner,no leaking,nice and compact,worth it for R350

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (19/12/16)

I agree with Silver, The Evod1 is hassle free - My mother-in-law is very difficult and one issue and she will chuck the thing away - she user the Evod1 and no issues so far. You turn it on and vape. No hassles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/12/16)

I had some evods that leaked heavy, but they came from a supplier that from time to time sneaked in some knockoffs. Try and get some proper ones.
That aio looks good as well. Will go and try it later today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

